
Q&A with Mark Zuckerberg - gordon_freeman
https://www.facebook.com/qawithmark?hc_location=timeline
======
rwinn
Top comment (for me):

    
    
        Hello Zuck, I would like to ask that when our facebook fanpage's reach will be come back? its too frustrating having 100k -likes with only 1k, 2k reach ,& 1m likes with only 10k, 20k reach .. sometimes too low
         
        Don't destroy our hard work and efforts, we want organic reach back !!! im not the only one who is unhappy with pages post reach . , Hope u are not ignoring my comment . thanks
    
        (i also wanted to know that is there any source to reach you ? if there is, i want to know..and if none..do establish one... a good idea can come from anywhere..from anyone.. )
    

I've also experienced this, you're only able to reach 5-10% of your fans
without paying. Only way of getting a message out to all your fans is to
"boost" your post, which will cost you around 0.015 EUR per like the page has.
[1]

And on top of that if you ever used Facebook ads to get likes to your page, a
majority of those are fake. [2]

[1] Based on my rough calculations on a couple of pages I run.

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVfHeWTKjag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVfHeWTKjag)

~~~
nether
Removed quotation sidescrolling:

> Hello Zuck, I would like to ask that when our facebook fanpage's reach will
> be come back? its too frustrating having 100k -likes with only 1k, 2k reach
> ,& 1m likes with only 10k, 20k reach .. sometimes too low

> Don't destroy our hard work and efforts, we want organic reach back !!! im
> not the only one who is unhappy with pages post reach . , Hope u are not
> ignoring my comment . thanks

> (i also wanted to know that is there any source to reach you ? if there is,
> i want to know..and if none..do establish one... a good idea can come from
> anywhere..from anyone.. )

~~~
ryanwhitney
🙌

------
minimaxir
Of course, the most-Liked proposed questions such as "when u gonna introduce
the dislike button ?" and "Why you forced us to install Facebook messenger ?"
are the ones that would never be answered in a million years by Mark,
therefore making the "vote on a question you want me to answer by liking it"
community selection process somewhat pointless.

~~~
gordon_freeman
or "Why can't the news feed stay as 'most recent?"

~~~
gfosco
It has been answered so many times. The data has shown that it actually hurts
engagement. The algorithm is better than a simple time-ordered sort.

~~~
mdellabitta
Overriding a user's stated preference by silently reverting it is what we're
talking here, not changing the default.

If you change your view to "Most Recent," it should stay that way, regardless
of what they think it does to "engagement."

~~~
boyaka
I'm one of the users that actively changes my feed to "Most Recent" any time
it isn't. I've noticed that as long as I'm logging in from the same device
(typically my desktop/laptop in desktop mode) that it tends to stay the same.
I'm not sure exactly what triggers it to switch back to "Top Stories" but I've
definitely had it happen when I log in on my Android phone through a browser
(typically Chrome) after having to request the desktop version (I dislike the
mobile version and uninstalled the app long ago due to battery consumption).
Also, it does give the message "Viewing most recent stories · Back to top
stories" if it is still on "Most Recent", so the lack of that message is one
way to know to switch back.

That's not even what is frustrating for me. I'm pretty sure that it didn't
used to work this way, but now whenever somebody likes or comments on a post
it is moved to the top of "Most Recent". Just as a poster above has noted, the
main reason Facebook wants you to use "Top Stories" is to increase usage, and
I would guess that is exactly the reason they are doing this. When I log in I
just want to see all the new posts, but now I have to scroll through a bunch
that I have already seen just because more people have liked them, and I have
to keep scrolling past several posts I've already seen unless I can remember
how many likes/comments they had the last time I checked to make sure I've
seen everything that's new. Ironically, I submitted feedback to Facebook about
this last night.

------
wehadfun
My fav so far was: Will you call future sessions like this question mark?

~~~
karlb
In case anyone didn't understand it with the punctuation removed:

Can you call future events like this "Question Mark"?

------
StudlyCaps
I don't have a Facebook account so I can't post a question. Can someone post
this question for me? Ask Zuck why he's invested so much money into making
their own frankenstein PHP when they could have just used Java? I mean I like
PHP and all. It's great for blogs or personal websites, but why would you
invest all of that blood, sweat and beers into build something at that scale
on PHP?

~~~
NoodleIncident
By the time they got around to building "frankenstein PHP", it was way too
late to switch languages. Before that, there was no time to switch.

The whole development process of Hack is interesting. It was very organic, if
the stories I heard were true. Someone got it in their head to try compiling
php to c++; they tested it and got a free 20% (ballpark) speedup of
everything. Then they made a VM to make it faster and more efficient, and once
they had that vm, it was easy to add small, useful features like 'await' and
such.

Much of what people hate about PHP isn't in Hack, by the way. It has type
hinting, lots of dumb conversions don't happen, and obviously it's not
interpreted. Hack is really just a better language they made that, because it
shares the same syntax as PHP, was very easy to switch over to while still
developing features.

------
gordon_freeman
so I am wondering whether Mark will able to answer more important questions on
privacy and government requests etc if he chooses the most liked ones such as
celebrity crush,dislike button,etc?

~~~
yuhong
I asked about it on Quora: [http://www.quora.com/What-has-happened-to-Mark-
Zuckerbergs-o...](http://www.quora.com/What-has-happened-to-Mark-Zuckerbergs-
opinion-on-privacy-since-the-early-days-of-Facebook)

~~~
gordon_freeman
now let's wait for the answer. :)

------
randomguy7788
did he actually answer ANY question? i cant find any...

